# Does someone knows this font?



## Sanderino (Oct 6, 2009)

Well, guess the title says it all,
this is the image. 






if someone knows the font, could the dear fellow temper give me the name of this font? Or even better, post a link?

Thanks for your time.


----------



## Ducky (Oct 6, 2009)

Amm.. it seems like a drawn font.
Try typing a capital letter , adding brushes a bit behind it and adding blending options to get the first letter 
for the rest just type them and bold em.


----------



## Sanderino (Oct 6, 2009)

Ducky said:
			
		

> Amm.. it seems like a drawn font.
> Try typing a capital letter , adding brushes a bit behind it and adding blending options to get the first letter
> for the rest just type them and bold em.



Well, my friend has it, and he is very new to Photoshop .. I don't think he created it himself. Is it possible to download such handwritten fonts on a specific site or do I just need to try dafont and such?


----------



## Ducky (Oct 6, 2009)

I belive that you can find it in probably every font site..

Type "Font for photoshop"
in google..


----------



## mucus (Oct 17, 2009)

why are you saying for photoshop?
a regular listing of fonts, such as acidfonts would do just fine....
photoshop brushes, now there's one to add photoshop to


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Oct 17, 2009)

Sanderino said:
			
		

> Ducky said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Maybe you can ask your friend for the font....


----------



## mucus (Oct 17, 2009)

your, not you're
you're is you are
your is a possessive, and in this instance it's sanderino's friend...whatever the name is


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Oct 17, 2009)

mucus said:
			
		

> your, not you're
> you're is you are
> your is a possessive, and in this instance it's sanderino's friend...whatever the name is



Bah. Embarrasing mistake. Was rushing.....Had to get off the computer because someone was calling. I'll pay attention to foolish mistakes like that next time.....


----------

